# What should I look for while at the Rod Building Show



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am going to be going to the show for the 2nd time this year...but this time I am going to be buying. I know a couple things I need (motor, stands, thread. blanks, guides, seat) but what else do a newbie need for his first rod? I guess I am wondering about chemicals and the like. I am not looking for anything fancy, but I HATE to waste $ on stuff I don't need or will not need for a long time to come. The first rods I want to build will be simple bare blank with basic wraps (One _MAYBE _two colors) 

I am looking for name brands: what do you use and why, _OR _what do you like and why (maybe it is not what you use now but it is eaiser for a nOObie).

Thanks fior the help ahead of time.
CC


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ill most likely be there this year again myself. (Missed last years).

You can build your first rod with some basic wood blocks for turning and a dryer motor. Look at Mudhole and find the rod building kits. They are a good start. Once you get a rod done, youll be able to figure out what you need extra as the rod is finished.

To make the first one easy, make sure your thread is CP (Color Preserved) so you will not need to buy color preserver right off hand.
Mixing sticks and brushes are best bought at your big box store to save money and you can get a lot.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been using Threadmaster Lite for the last year or two and have NO Complaints. If you are going to use Nylon Thread you will need Color Preserver.Also some Epoxy to bond Reelseats and Grips. I buy my brushes from ebay. in fact I buy alot of things from ebay I'll be there for my forth year there are a Couple Seminars I'll hit. Only looking for a couple Blanks and some guides and goodies


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ditto on the tm lite. Rod bond for grips or 5 min epoxy too


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Donarts usually has a good deal on the dream reamers.


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

I have been twice and have built 6 rods to date (just to give you a sense of my expertise or lack thereof). If you are looking to buy common items like epoxy, finish, color preserver, etc. you should have no problems finding what you need. If you are looking for something specific, say a few spools of a particular color of thread or a particular blank, my recommendation is to contact a vendor prior to the show and ask if you can make an order to be picked up there. I know mud hole does this and it certainly saves the cost of shipping.

I know I went last year to buy some guides and reel seats, didn't find what I was looking for and ended up having to pay for mud hole to ship me something two weeks after the show - dumb on my part.

I have used threadmaster lite on the rods I have built and can't complain, although I have nothing to compare it to. One thing I did pick up last year was the stopper and syringe kits for expoxy - those things are really cheap and worth every cent.

My advice getting started is not to sweat doing things the "right way". There isn't one right way and you'll drive yourself crazy striving for that impossible mark. I have caught fish on every rod I have built and I am certain people could find fault in all of them.


----------

